
The Clock Frequency of our Universe - ColinWright
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+Clock+Frequency+of+our+Universe
======
corvuscorax
AKA the Planck time

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planck_time>

~~~
blasdel
Indeed, and Jacques was reasonably close — Planck frequency is 1.855 × 10^43
hertz

------
shabble
_Permutation City_ [1] by Greg Egan is one particular (hard SF) look at this
idea.

I'm pretty sure there are others, it's quite a common trope.

In the (hopefully) real world, there was something fairly recently about
possible violations of the Planck length:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/06/110630111540.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/06/110630111540.htm)
(news wrapper around <http://arxiv.org/abs/1106.1068> )

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Permutation-City-Greg-
Egan/dp/00610548...](http://www.amazon.com/Permutation-City-Greg-
Egan/dp/006105481X)

